# SI New Moderator



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

SI Citizenry, we have selected Times Roman as our newest Moderator. Please welcome him to SI and wish him well.  I think you'll enjoy his company here


----------



## beasto (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats bro!


----------



## IWannaGetBig (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats to you Bro.


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats to be nominated to the suck. Lol glad to have you.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 27, 2012)

nice congrats!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 27, 2012)

I'd congratulate you but I don't know who you are lol.

Welcome to si.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 27, 2012)

Congrats brother... Now I'm comming for your job


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

Cheers mates!
It's a pleasure to be here and to join the team.
First round's on me at the pub.
See you there!
---Roman


----------



## SAD (Oct 27, 2012)

69nites said:


> I'd congratulate you but I don't know who you are lol.
> 
> Welcome to si.



My sentiments exactly.  Welcome Times Roman, you complete stranger you.  If Admin and POB have appointed you as a mod, you must have earned it, and that's to be respected.


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome brother


----------



## cranium85 (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm just a lost soul over here, but if the higher ups made u a mod off the rip I assume its for good reason, congratulations and good luck


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 27, 2012)

69nites said:


> I'd congratulate you but I don't know who you are lol.
> 
> Welcome to si.





SAD said:


> My sentiments exactly.  Welcome Times Roman, you complete stranger you.  If Admin and POB have appointed you as a mod, you must have earned it, and that's to be respected.



17K+ posts at a large board, knowledgeable, cool demeanor... All the things we like to see in a Moderator.  He has me and Admin's confidence.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome Times Roman. 

Thank you for joining the SI family.... POB did mention we are incestuous though... yes?

Respect,
Vette


----------



## NbleSavage (Oct 27, 2012)

Cheers, Mate! Congrats!


----------



## 69nites (Oct 27, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> 17K+ posts at a large board, knowledgeable, cool demeanor... All the things we like to see in a Moderator.  He has me and Admin's confidence.


I'm sure he's good. Was just saying never even heard the name before. Reminds me of my favorite font. Gotta be a good sign ;-)


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 27, 2012)

69nites said:


> I'd congratulate you but I don't know who you are lol.
> 
> Welcome to si.





SAD said:


> My sentiments exactly.  Welcome Times Roman, you complete stranger you.  If Admin and POB have appointed you as a mod, you must have earned it, and that's to be respected.



What they said.



PillarofBalance said:


> 17K+ posts at a large board, knowledgeable, cool demeanor... All the things we like to see in a Moderator.  He has me and Admin's confidence.



Good then he can bring over more good trusted bro's and ho's.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 27, 2012)

SAD said:


> My sentiments exactly.  Welcome Times Roman, you complete stranger you.  If Admin and POB have appointed you as a mod, you must have earned it, and that's to be respected.





cranium85 said:


> I'm just a lost soul over here, but if the higher ups made u a mod off the rip I assume its for good reason, congratulations and good luck



Naw Mates!

It's all in how you deliver the tricky handshake!  =)


----------



## SAD (Oct 27, 2012)

That handshake doesn't look tricky at all, except for the part where you have to stay perfectly still so that it looks like a picture. #lackofvideofail


----------



## DF (Oct 27, 2012)

Welcome aboard brother.


----------



## PFM (Oct 28, 2012)

The Roman Empire had abundant Homosexuality. This new guy might bring a whole new vocabulary to this mess of same sex having closet fags.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 28, 2012)

PFM said:


> The Roman Empire had abundant Homosexuality. This new guy might bring a whole new vocabulary to this mess of same sex having closet fags.
> 
> Welcome aboard.




I have some bronchitis going and laughed so hard I went into a coughing fit... And drooled all over myself lol


----------



## ccpro (Oct 28, 2012)

Congradts, I've already enjoyed reading some of you posts...you sound like you know what you are talking about..lol.


----------



## Jada (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## theminister (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome mate, how about a quick intro?


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 28, 2012)

PFM said:


> The Roman Empire had abundant Homosexuality. This new guy might bring a whole new vocabulary to this mess of same sex having closet fags.
> 
> Welcome aboard.



I see we got a wiseguy here?






Well, I clearly see I won't be able to do any slacking.  Let the jousting begin....

Touche!  =)


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol I think I'm Going to like this guy


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 28, 2012)

Lol well bro I'm herm. I'm 27 just finished up a tri blend cycle abouy a month ago. Ready to start my bulk of test tren and Dbol. Im 6 foot 235 of pure male sex appeal. Lol. I've seen you times on your other board. I'm not real active.


----------



## pirovoliko (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats brother...good to have such a knowledgeable guy in the family


----------



## usaranger07 (Oct 28, 2012)

I do not like or dislike this post my finger slipped on my phone.


----------



## usaranger07 (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats looking forward to picking your brain.


----------



## jennerrator (Oct 28, 2012)

welcome and congrats!


----------



## Mind2muscle (Oct 28, 2012)

Welcome man!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah......whatever. Don't fuck it up.:>


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 28, 2012)

Im into roman times...


----------



## Gstacker (Oct 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome to si.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 28, 2012)

Its a sign that SI is growing to attract respected vets from outside our tight band of brothers.  It's understandable how some may feel left out of the lop myself included.  However, sometimes you simply have faith.  I trust the judgement of the admins and mods here.

With that said congratulations and welcome!


----------



## oldschool67 (Oct 28, 2012)

welcome aboard times roman! your credentials are outstanding, you seem very knowledgeable,pob recommended, you will make a welcome addition to steroid insight!


----------



## JOMO (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats Times!


----------



## milleniumgirl (Oct 28, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## HDH (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats RT, nice posts.

HDH


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 29, 2012)

Welcome man. Good to have you!


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 29, 2012)

sup mane, nice to have you here.


----------



## Times Roman (Oct 29, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> Yeah......whatever. Don't fuck it up.:>



Oops!  Too late!!  =D>



Brother Bundy said:


> Im into roman times...



No yer not!!  :-?


----------

